# ***SSOTRCAI A/C heat sink issues?***



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I took the plunge and $470 later I ordered the SSOTRCAI and fast acting IAT for my 04. I was torn between this and the Lingenfelter setup but comparing prices I felt it was worth another $50 for what seems to be the most effective CAI for the GTO as well as the one that seems to get the most positive responses and thus far I have not seen ANY negative comments about it on any forum.

From my understanding it does not perform as well as others in the DYNO but real world performance has been well documented.

My ONE concern is that there could be heat sink issues when the A/C is running in the summer. Any of you have any words of wisdom on that?

'Moe


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have any words of wisdom other than what you mean to say is heat _*soak*_. A search would bring up some discussion on that subject.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Right. I was thinking the OTR CAI would be a heat SINK and suffer from heat SOAK. Seems from prior research and more today that there is not much concern or conversation about A/C heat soak issues with this.

'Moe


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

It's pulling air from the outside....


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes it does and I unerstand that. It is in front of the radiator AND the A/C condensor which both radiate heat. Today I saw a picture of what looks like foilback insulation on the back of the unit itself so I am sure that helps.

'Moe


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

My IAT's are excellent with this intake. I have had no issues with mine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a foil/foam backing on it for both radiant and conductive heat making the heat transfer coefficient vs airflow excellent. Air under real world conditions flows back when moving, even through the coils behind the intake. Air can easily come up through the fins behind the intake and exit into the bay. It also equals or betters any other on the dyno and really performs on the street.


----------

